# Sports Sunday



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I'm officially switching to Minnesota as my number one team to follow since the Washington 'Skins officially, well,


Spoiler



suck


. The Vikings were #2 or #3 on my list, but now that they have Brett Favre and are 6-0 I'm going to invest my football energies in them. Mom would approve. 

And congratulations to Jenson Button for winning the F1 World Driver's Championship and to his team winning the Constructor's championship. Fun to have some new faces in there!

How did your teams do?

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> How did your teams do?


The Eagles lost to the Raiders. That's right, the _Raiders_. Now I know at least a little bit how you must have felt when the 'Skins lost to the Lions. I guess it's time to bench McNabb again. 

At least my alma mater kept it's perfect record intact yesterday: the Miami U. Redhawks are now 0 and 7. 

Here's hoping Cliff Lee can perform his usual magic and lift the Phillies to a 2-1 series lead over the Dodgers tonight, giving me at least one taste of success this weekend.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Texas won, Arkansas won, and TEXAS TECH won!
Sorry Betsy - NOT a viking fan, think Favre should make up his mind and retire or not -
Cowboys are off this weekend (hate to admit I am a fan   ) so at least they didn't lose


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

You gotta love the Skins. That safety was too funny. My oldest is a HUGE Redskins fan, but his loyalty is waining this year, mostly because he can't stand Dan Snyder. (But, then, who can?). After the game he IM'd 'lol @ the Redskins' - the very message I was about to send to him!

But the Caps won in a shootout last night, and UVA beat Maryland. I know MD's no better than UVA this year, but I'll take any win UVA manages to get.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, I'm officially switching to Minnesota as my number one team ... now that they have Brett Favre and are 6-0 I'm going to invest my football energies in them.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's see....

NogDog--when your Eagles give THREE teams their only win of the season, you'll start to feel our pain.. 

Dona--glad your teams won. Brett Favre can keep coming back 'til he's 80 as far as I'm concerned. And I'm contractually obligated to have the Vikings on my "root for" list, just as the Pittsburgh Steelers are (Dad was from outside Pittsburgh). Have the Hibbing folks gotten there yet?

4Katie--we're starting a pool on how many hours 'til Jim Zorn is fired.  Of course, the real problem is Dan Snyder, but short of eminent domain, I don't know how we'll get rid of him anytime soon. And did I mention I graduated from the University of MD? Fear the Turtle!







(Well maybe not so much this season.)

Jason--yep, I'm on the bandwagon. Go Vikings, Go Favre!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While it's been over 30 years since I could watch Da Bears on a local TV station, I still have a warm spot in my heart for them, so by definition I must be against both the Vikings and Favre. (Though I was a bit of a closet Fran Tarkenton fan when I was a lad, so for me it's more anti-Favre than anti-Vikings.) In any case, it's good to see the "black and blue" division appear to be going through a resurgence.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I really hoped when Campbell got benched for the second half that there was hope. . . .it was, alas, short-lived.  'Skins just aren't a 'team' at all this year.

I tend to kind of follow the Ravens (sadly lost) and the Bengals (in honor of DH, sadly lost).  I really like Peyton Manning so am fond of the Colts. . . .even if Irsay did sneak them out of Baltimore in the middle of the night. . . .

Kinda like the Bills, but now they have Terrell Owens and I always want him to do badly.  (I feel the same way about "Ochocinco" on the Bengals:  wish the team well, hope he screws up.)

OTOH, can't stand Bellicheck (sp?), so am just as happy for the Pats to lose, though they have some admirable players.

Dallas is always good to root against, as is Miami.  I was just raised that way.  

Got a soft spot for Pittsburgh after going to college within a half hour of the city. . . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Way to go, Cliff Lee. Best trade of the year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I don't follow baseball much since Bob Short moved the Senators to Texas in 1971 (I was at the last game in RFK Stadium).    So I had to look up Cliff Lee.  Well done!

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 4Katie--we're starting a pool on how many hours 'til Jim Zorn is fired.  Of course, the real problem is Dan Snyder, but short of eminent domain, I don't know how we'll get rid of him anytime soon. And did I mention I graduated from the University of MD? Fear the Turtle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Snyder's already taken away Zorn's authority to call offensive plays... I think he's definitely a short-timer. If only we could say the same thing about Snyder!

My son graduated from UVA - we're happy when they beat anyone in football! I think Groh's also on his way out.

Thank goodness for the Caps - at least DC fans can be proud of one of their teams!

Rock the Red!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well Favre does happen to be a "tad" better than Tony baby - yuck! and jerry Jones is the most obnoxious owner ever - but being from Dallas I have no choice  

Love Peyton, but his brother is a jerk, Saint's are doing pretty good this year.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Love Peyton, but his brother is a jerk.


You mean the drunken fratboy, Eli?


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

911jason said:


> You mean the drunken fratboy, Eli?


Haha, his enjoying himself


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Love Peyton, but his brother is a jerk, Saint's are doing pretty good this year.


What's wrong with Eli? I've never heard anything negative about either of the Mannings.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

When Eli was drafted by the San Diego Chargers, he refused to go with them because "they weren't good enough" even though the money was the same as the Giant's offered.  What is wrong with buiding a team? or being the big star? or? To me when a sports figure has such an ego I tend to dislike intensely!  Peyton is a good guy, works with charities, etc.  Dad is also a good guy - Eli is a jerk! IMO


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> When Eli was drafted by the San Diego Chargers, he refused to go with them because "they weren't good enough" even though the money was the same as the Giant's offered. What is wrong with buiding a team? or being the big star? or? To me when a sports figure has such an ego I tend to dislike intensely! Peyton is a good guy, works with charities, etc. Dad is also a good guy - Eli is a jerk! IMO


From what I remember, most of the sports pundits said that was mostly the doing of his father, Archie Manning. In any case, however much it hurts us fans, it _is_ a big business. Nobody would give a software engineer grief if he turned down a job at IBM to take a job at Microsoft if he thought that was a better opportunity to achieve his goals in life, but when athletes do it it's "disloyal" or "mercenary" of them. That's why we still boo J. D. Drew in Philly even after 10 years since he sat out a season rather than signing with us.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

By the way, speaking of the Phillies...

The "Little Red Machine" heads back to the World Series!

(We don't need no stinkin' J. D. Drew.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> When Eli was drafted by the San Diego Chargers, he refused to go with them because "they weren't good enough" even though the money was the same as the Giant's offered. What is wrong with buiding a team? or being the big star? or? To me when a sports figure has such an ego I tend to dislike intensely! Peyton is a good guy, works with charities, etc. Dad is also a good guy - Eli is a jerk! IMO


Dona,

I understand perfectly. The same thing happened when John Elway was drafted by the Colts. I never forgave him for refusing to play for the Colts.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dona,
> 
> I understand perfectly. The same thing happened when John Elway was drafted by the Colts. I never forgave him for refusing to play for the Colts.
> 
> Betsy


But if Elway _had_ had signed, then maybe your record would have been better the year Peyton was drafted, and you wouldn't have him now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I should have specified that Elway refused to play for the BALTIMORE Colts.  If he had played for the real Colts, the Baltimore Colts, perhaps the obnoxious owner might not have moved them out of town in the middle of the night.  I could care less about the Indianapolis team, who shouldn't even be using the Colt's name...but I'm not bitter... 

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I should have specified that Elway refused to play for the BALTIMORE Colts. If he had played for the real Colts, the Baltimore Colts, perhaps the obnoxious owner might not have moved them out of town in the middle of the night. I could care less about the Indianapolis team, who shouldn't even be using the Colt's name...but I'm not bitter...
> 
> Betsy


Ahhh...good point.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I never liked Elway either but forgot why 

Go Phillies - I think they re the only ones who can beat the American League probably to be champs - UGH! yankees


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

My son (the former Redskins fanatic) told me some great jokes yesterday.

What do the Redskins and oppossums have in common?

Both play dead at home get killed on the road.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I had an aunt and uncle that lived in the DC area and were obnoxious skins rfans - so naturally I hated the skins - but with the person who owns the boys, I'm almost becoming a skins fan.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I really wish we could fire the owner.   There was an editorial in WaPo advocating the city confiscate the team under eminent domain -- for the public good!

Monday night there will likely be more Eagles fans in the stands than 'Skins fans.  A lot of locals are voting with their feet and not going to the stadium.  On the one hand, it's despicable that the home stadium will be behind enemy lines-- and I detest 'fair weather fans' -- on the other hand, Snyder has brought it on himself.

No change for me:  I remain a fan of the team, and watch 'em every week, but don't go to the stadium.  Too expensive, even if they were Super Bowl Caliber.  That's why God invented television.  

I don't think Jason Campbell is as great as many seem to think.  I think Zorn is better than people make him out to be.  I think Steve Largent, an old friend of Zorn who opined that by taking away play calling duties they were attempting to get Zorn to resign (if they fire him they have to pay out his contract, but if he quits they don't), was on to something.  'Cause Vinny Cerrato sure spent a lot of time yesterday babbling about it.  "Me thinks thou dost protest too much."

I think the team as a whole is not as bad as they're playing. . . but there's no morale whatsoever. . . .

Ah well. . . . .it's just a game, right!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

How do you keep the Redskins out of your yard?

Put up a goalpost.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I think the biggest problem is Snyder's micromanaging. He won't leave thinga alone long enough to gel.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah. . . hire a coach. . .spend a ton of money on big name players. . . .kick 'em to the curb if they don't produce.  Makes one wonder why anyone would want to work for him.  He woo's 'em with "you're to be the face of the franchise" but people must realize by now that he means "as long as you win".


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Where do you go in DC in case of a tornado?

FedEx Field - they never have a touch down there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ain't that the truth!  Hasn't even been worth ordering Pizza on Mondays* this season! 






*Papa John's pizza has a Redskins promotion:  Large pizza for $10 on the day after a game and 1 free topping for each TD scored by the 'Skins.  Double free toppings if they win.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I think the biggest problem is Snyder's micromanaging. He won't leave thinga alone enough to gel.


Three major problems with Dan Snyder:
1. His micromanaging. 
2. He won't hire a GM to build the team for him.
3. He's just not a nice person. There have been many stories about his treatment of players and coaches and the "snyde" way he treats them. In addition, there were trees on park land that were blocking his view. So he cut them down. Jerk.

Oh yes, a 4th. His treatment of the fans. But I didn't mean to turn this thread into a Redskins thread. Tomorrow there will be more, new and improved Sunday Sports to discuss!

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

What do you call 47 millionaires sitting around a TV watching the Super Bowl?

The Washington Redskins.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

What's the difference between the Redskins and a dollar bill?

You can still get four quarters out of a dollar bill.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Are you sure you are talking about the 'skins and not the 'boys owner?    

Maybe you have to be a total jerk to be an owner, but then the 'boys owner is from Arkansas, my niece and nephews went to school with "his" kids, some of the stories


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, we had Jack Kent Cooke before, and he was no angel, but he knew enough to have professional management of the football team.    And he respected the players, the coaches and the fans.

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Are you sure you are talking about the 'skins and not the 'boys owner?
> 
> Maybe you have to be a total jerk to be an owner, but then the 'boys owner is from Arkansas, my niece and nephews went to school with "his" kids, some of the stories


Do tell!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Double free toppings if they win.

































Based on my calculations and research, "double" times zero is still zero.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

911jason said:


> Based on my calculations and research, "double" times zero is still zero.


Nice, hehe.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Nice, hehe.


But no $10 pizza.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's not Sunday yet, but a weekend sports report:  my husband's beloved Volunteers just lost to Alabama.  

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Man, that was a nail biter wasn't it Betsy?? Did you see afterwards they replayed the lineman who made the block took off his helmet during the play...? That should have been a penalty and a re-kick!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My Steelers are playing the Vikings tomorrow and I REALLY, REALLY, would like to see Favre get pounded.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, it's not Sunday yet, but a weekend sports report: my husband's beloved Volunteers just lost to Alabama.
> 
> Betsy


That blocked FG... UGH!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Man, that was a nail biter wasn't it Betsy?? Did you see afterwards they replayed the lineman who made the block took off his helmet during the play...? That should have been a penalty and a re-kick!


No! We changed the channel in disgust....I'll have to read the Tennessee papers tomorrow. (My husband says there's nothing new about losing to 'Bama  He's a Johnny Majors fan, BTW. Anyone know who that is? )

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

My DH is very happy, cuz his Nevada beat Idaho 70-45. 10 touchdowns! Nevada's quarterback RAN for four touchdowns.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, not exactly a defensive game, was it?  It's great when your team scores a lot, very fun!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rain-out in NYC tonight, so now we need the Angels to win tomorrow, then have game 7 go about 15 innings, ensuring that whomever the Phillies end up playing have their pitching rotation all screwed up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me.  I'll root for the Phillies this year.  My dad was from PA.

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds good to me. I'll root for the Phillies this year. My dad was from PA.
> 
> Betsy


Me too - I'm originally from the Philly area.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, man...Vikings against the Steelers at 1PM, love Brett Favre, love the Steelers, what to do....  Oh well, I probably won't see much of the game as we'll be at a car club thing.

Later!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

No football to delay the start of The Amazing Race tonight.  YAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, man...Vikings against the Steelers at 1PM, love Brett Favre, love the Steelers, what to do.... Oh well, I probably won't see much of the game as we'll be at a car club thing.
> 
> Later!
> 
> Betsy


  The Vikes lost to the Steelers. Oh, well, Dad's side won tonight. (Dad was from near Pittsburgh, Mom was from Minnesota--Hibbing to be exact. )

Yankees making a run at LA now...Jeeter at bat with two on, two out...

Well, at least the 'Skins didnt lose today. 

How did your teams do today?

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Angels strike first... woowooo!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was very happy to see the Steelers win today. It got a bit dicey there in the 4th quarter though.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

'boys actually won!

Angels ahead in the bottom of the third - hoping but not holding my breath the yanks lose  

Hibbing? Hibbing? Hibbing?  hmmmm Minnesota ?

JK JK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yankees ahead in the sixth, come on Angels!  Now back to watching hunks on Brothers & Sisters...

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Well, at least the 'Skins didnt lose today.


lol - I'd just said that to DH.

My team lost today - we went to Charlottesville to watch my son play hockey. He played well, but they lost 4-3.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hockey, cool!  What position does he play?

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

He's a defenseman. He needs to learn to be a bit more agressive, but he's pretty good. I love watching him play.  (I must, cuz I drove four hours to do it!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hockey is amazing to me.  The things those athletes can do on skates!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aargh...Yankees just scored on two Angel errors in a row.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I turned it off right after that Betsy, couldn't bear to watch the self-destruction...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I'll be rooting for the Phillies in the WS. . . . . to the extent I'll be 'rooting' at all. . . . .I really don't care at all, but was raised to despise the Yankees just on general principles.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> but was raised to despise the Yankees just on general principles.


Me too Ann


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

In a way I'm glad it's the Yankees. If we (the Phillies) lose to them, we can say, "Well of course we lost: have you seen the size of their payroll?" But if we win, it'll be, "Ha-hah! We beat them in spite of all that money they wasted!"


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay!!!! Saints still undefeated.... 6-0!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> I turned it off right after that Betsy, couldn't bear to watch the self-destruction...


Me, too, Jason. Sigh.

I'm just tired of the Yankees, so I don't have any problem rooting against them, but I can't despise the team of Babe Ruth, Joe DiMaggio, Mickey Mantle and my favorite all time player, Lou Gehrig.

Betsy


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

It was overall a good football weekend. Clemson beat #8 Miami & Steelers beat the Vikings. Both were stressful to watch though. Husbands Broncos had a bye week so they remain perfect. In two weeks the Steelers play the Broncos so say a prayer that everything remains civil in my house.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It was a great (but breath-holding) college football weekend for the Iowa Hawkeyes, but there was serious depression watching "da Bears" yesterday.  Nog, I will be happy to root for your Phillies as I think it is part of my religion to cheer against the Yankees.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Redskins just scored... what is that again, free pizza for everyone or something?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

You can get a large pizza from Papa Johns for $9.99, and one free topping for every touchdown the Redskins score. And if the Redskins win, you get double the toppings.

http://www.redskins.com/gen/articles/Papa_John_s_Redskins_Touchdown_Special_2941.jsp

Pretty safe to make that offer! Good thing they don't take back one topping for every touchdown scored against the Redskins.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> It was overall a good football weekend. Clemson beat #8 Miami & Steelers beat the Vikings. Both were stressful to watch though. Husbands Broncos had a bye week so they remain perfect. In two weeks the Steelers play the Broncos so say a prayer that everything remains civil in my house.


That could get ugly...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'Skins not looking good. . . but it's not the play _calling_, it's the _execution_

One year the pizza deal -- with Dominos I think -- was $1 off a large pizza for each touch down. That was the season that they had a bunch of really great games early in the season. I think for 3 weeks straight we got pizza for a buck or two on Monday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The bits I've seen are pretty pathetic....

Betsy


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Right now, I agree it doesn't look too promising for the 'Skins.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ZiaStar said:


> Right now, I agree it doesn't look too promising for the 'Skins.


Well, it _is_ the first game they've played this year where the opponent had any wins at all at the time the 'Skins played them. 

Go, Iggles!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The 'Skins are really really really really bad.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I watched until 5 or 6 minutes left in the game.  There were flashes of brilliance. . . .but they were not able to overcome the dimness of THREE turnovers.  That was 13 points right there, not even considering if they hadn't turned over they might have been able to score themselves.  I told my husband to wake me up if a miracle occurred.  He didn't, so I'm assuming the worst but haven't looked at the news yet this morning.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Welllll the defense did not do tooo terribly badly!  Like you Ann I have not checked the score yet but the skins did score isn't that pretty good


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Welllll the defense did not do tooo terribly badly! Like you Ann I have not checked the score yet but the skins did score isn't that pretty good


It might've been if the Eagles hadn't scored MORE.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And if the snap while in shotgun formation had actually MADE it to the quarterback....
   

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The defense is probably above average. . .really, the Eagles scores were the result of either a 'big play' or a turnover by the ******* offense. Of which there were THREE. . . .two of which were the QUARTERBACK's fault.

I say again, it's not _who_ is calling the plays that's the problem, it's who is trying to _execute_ them. (And for the record, I said that at least 5 minutes before Jaws started spouting it last night -- you can ask my husband.) Granted, the O-line is weak. . . .but Campbell is just too scared to try to follow through on a play that doesn't go exactly as diagrammed. He is afraid of getting hit and he missed at least two or three WIDE open receivers last night because he was in a hurry to get rid of the ball. He's got no clue about scrambling to try to make something work. . . .and he possibly doesn't have guys who are also on the ball, recognize the play's broken, and move to try to make something happen. They're mostly decent players, I guess, but totally not a team.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They're mostly decent players, I guess, but totally not a team.


I think that about says it all.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> That could get ugly...


Yeah I know. The last time we played them we won, and he wasn't happy. Of course we knocked them out of the playoffs so I could understand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband went to Tennessee and I went to the Maryland.  When they play each other, which happens occasionally, we always have a friendly bet on the game for dinner or lunch or something.  So far no bloodshed.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If they play this year it's pretty certain that you'll loose the bet. . . . .

Until you get to basketball season, of course.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, it's going to be a great Sports Sunday (I hope!)

We watched an excellent F1 race this morning, we're tuning into the tape-delay of the NYC Marathon (don't tell us how it ends!), the Vikings play Green Bay at Lambeau Field at 4:15PM (Go Brett!) and World Series tonight.   AND no 'Skins loss today.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eagles are running all over the Giants. . . .Eli is looking like a Pop Warner player. . . .several interceptions and/or sacks and I'm not even paying close attention.  Switched to the Balto/Denver game. . . .a little more interesting to watch:  not quite such a runaway.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> OK, it's going to be a great Sports Sunday (I hope!)
> 
> AND no 'Skins loss today.


Works for me!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Iggles are trouncing the Giants; here's hoping it inspires the Phillies to do the same.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I noticed nearly as much Phillies clothing in the stands as Eagles clothing. . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On a related subject:  Can anyone tell me why the Jets are looking so much like the Steelers this year?  They had these uniforms one game and I thought it was just the "throwback" week, though I couldn't ever remember them wearing uniforms like that. . . .but they've worn them again and again.  Did they change their uniforms?  I'm not sure I like the new ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hah!  Brett just shut the boo-birds at Lambeau Field up (momentarily) with a big first down.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> On a related subject: Can anyone tell me why the Jets are looking so much like the Steelers this year? They had these uniforms one game and I thought it was just the "throwback" week, though I couldn't ever remember them wearing uniforms like that. . . .but they've worn them again and again. Did they change their uniforms? I'm not sure I like the new ones.


Maybe the merchandising department has too many still in stock due to them being so ugly, so they're going to keep wearing them until they've sold them off? 

(It's a sort of unfortunate symptom in all the major team sports now: they come up with new uniform variations every year or so in order to keep the retail sales going as fans try to keep up.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Plus, every now and then they go retro.  I get sooo confused...

14-3 Vikings.  

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

38 - 26 vikings

at least GB made a game of it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, plus I was watching Brett Cam on the Fox website (I think they actually called it Favre cam).  A single camera, dedicated to Brett, 100 percent of the time including through the commercials.  It was kind of fun.



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Baseball now. . . . .maybe it's just me but I really feel like baseball should be WELL OVER by November.

'Cause you shouldn't have to wear scarves and mittens to the game. . . . .


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I can't BELIEVE the Caps lost in OT AGAIN. They were winning most of the game - AGAIN - when Columbus tied it up with 23 seconds left, and then won in OT. This happens all too often.

I don't get it... the Caps are so good, but fail in OT when it really counts.

And Ovie left injured in the 2nd. Not sure yet what happened...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a hard chore to be a fan of a DC team...thank goodness I don't follow hockey...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Wizards don't suck. . . . .yet. . . . . .


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Wizards don't suck. . . . .yet. . . . . .


It's early yet.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> On a related subject: Can anyone tell me why the Jets are looking so much like the Steelers this year? They had these uniforms one game and I thought it was just the "throwback" week, though I couldn't ever remember them wearing uniforms like that. . . .but they've worn them again and again. Did they change their uniforms? I'm not sure I like the new ones.


I believe they are wearing the throwback uniforms whenever any of the original AFL teams play each other. It is their 50th anniversary year and that is how they are celebrating. So unfortunately we will see all of the ugly throwbacks more this season! I think the worst ones I have seen this year are the Denver uniforms with the striped brown/yellow socks! Ick!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I think the worst ones I have seen this year are the Denver uniforms with the striped brown/yellow socks! Ick!


Ugh. . .those are really unattractive. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fortunately, I didn't get home in time to see the Redskins game, though I saw a couple minutes at the end of the 1st half--it was on in the restaurant we were at in Chinatown.  Sigh.  'Skins now 2 and 6.

We did get to see San Diego beat the Giants, go San Diego!

And watched the Breeder's Cup yesterday, great horse race!

How did your teams do?

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

San Diego won - Giants lost Woo Hoo
'Boys are playing now, or will be in a few minutes,

Sorry about the Skins -


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Go Big Red!  My team won yesterday.  The Cornhuskers beat Oklahoma .  It wasn't pretty and we still have a long way to go, but it was nice to see that win.

I would like to make a case for a defensive player to win the Heisman:  Ndamukong Suh.  He has blocked numerous field goals, and passes also sacks qbs frequently.  He is almost always double teamed and frequently triple teamed.  He is a wonder to watch.  So I hope those who have a vote will take a look at him and give him some consideration.  jmho


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maxx, great that your team won!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

The Saints won against the Panthers! They're 8-0, the 1st time ever for the Saints!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!

(Last time I was actually AT a 'Skins game, they beat the Saints.  It was a couple years ago.  )

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sorry about the Skins -


lol - We're ALL sorry about the Skins. 

DH is happy - Nevada won big again. They beat San Jose 62-7, and he actually got to see it on TV!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Redskins won!

And Dallas is losing.

All's right with the world.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay, Saints did it again! 9-0!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The Redskins did, indeed, win. And they looked good!

Nevada had another big win - they beat Fresno State 52-14. They must be setting a record for points scored...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey hey hey - Dallas losing is all right?  HRUMPH    Actually the way they played they deserved to lose!  In fact neither team deserved to win that game, it was one of the worst football games I have EVER seen!

But the skins won!  and who did they beat ? Woo Woo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It did my heart good to see the 'Skins beat Denver.  Brought back memories of a Super Bowl a few years back...   And sorry, Dona, it IS a good thing if Dallas loses, despite you being a fan and also my BFF is a fan.    Nobody's perfect.

Yay for the Saints and for Nevada!

Unfortunately, the Terps lost on Saturday, but VA Tech is my favorite VA team, so if MD was going to lose, at least it was to Tech.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And. . .this season. . . .we know Maryland is going to lose. . . . . .  

I was also happy to see that the Colts outlasted New England last night . . . .yeah, I know: they absconded from Baltimore in the middle of the night. . . .but I love seeing Belicheck/Brady taken down a peg.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And. . .this season. . . .we know Maryland is going to lose. . . . . .
> 
> I was also happy to see that the Colts outlasted New England last night . . . .yeah, I know: they absconded from Baltimore in the middle of the night. . . .but I love seeing Belicheck/Brady taken down a peg.


I agree Ann with Belicheck/Brady being taken down - ok you are forgiven in dissing the 'boys  I am only a Cowboy fan because I have no choice  I really dislike the owner and I think Romo is a fake - I had an uncle (by marriage) that was the most obnoxious person in the world and he was a 'skins fan so it is difficult for me to like the skins, but I am changing with so many wonderful KB friends being skins fans


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I was also happy to see that the Colts outlasted New England last night . . . .yeah, I know: they absconded from Baltimore in the middle of the night. . . .but I love seeing Belicheck/Brady taken down a peg.


Ditto for me!! Awesome game....down to the wire as usual between these 2 teams! Glad the Colts came out on top!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

JaMarcus Russell was benched today... he threw a fit... it was intercepted too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> it is difficult for me to like the skins


Oh, it's become difficult for many of us.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG - The Redskins are WINNING against the Saints!    (Just thought I'd say it while I can.)

The score is 7-0.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

10-0 now.  Celebrate while we can!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Patriots are ahead right now, too... 14-0


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yay Patriots!!! I don't really have a favorite footbal team anymore but the teams I always cheer against are Miami and Dallas. I used to be a die hard LA Rams fan but once they moved to St Louis, it just wasn't the same. 

Oh another note ROLL TIDE!!!  Hard living in an SEC house where none of us cheer for the same team. My dad was born in Alabama. I was born in Tennesse GO VOLS and my daughter (born in North Dakota but relocated to Forida as a baby) is a Gator fan. So I was thrilled that Alabama won last night.

In addition to football, its college basketball season and I get to watch 5 women's bball games. I love sport sundays.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I think we're in a parallel universe. 

It would've been nice if that last Saints TD was disallowed.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Go Pats!!!  Go Cards!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We will not discuss the Patriots anymore today. I am tired of these one point losses. Two in less than 12 hours!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Woo-hoo... they'll be lots of partying on Bourbon street tonight! Saints are 12-0!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I can't decide if I want the Giants to win in order to increase the Eagles' chance of catching the 'Boys for the division title, or if I want the Cowboys (ugh!) to win to help ensure that the Giants don't beat out the Iggles for a wildcard spot. I guess I'll cheer for the Giants, as it's just to hard to do so for the Cowboys.

PS: Concerning college footbal: who cares? (My alma mater finished the season with a near-perfect record: 1 and 11.  )


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> PS: Concerning college footbal: who cares? (My alma mater finished the season with a near-perfect record: 1 and 11.  )


Assuming you went to a Division I school, that would be Miami U., New Mexico, or Washington State.

I'm guessing Miami.

I am a college football fan for about 15 minutes per season. I like college hockey when the Maine Black Bears are winning.

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't believe Miami stole that one. The Cowboys are losing   and the Lady Vols are playing.

I went to UCF and we are doing better under O'Leary but I don't think we will ever be one of the football schools mentioned in Florida.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'Skins played really well. . . .considering that most of them haven't been in the league more than a couple of years.  . . . . . I think they literally got worn out.

DH is happy Cincinnati won.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Assuming you went to a Division I school, that would be Miami U., New Mexico, or Washington State.
> 
> I'm guessing Miami.


Yep. And you even used the correct name, it is *not* Miami of Ohio or Miami University of Ohio. And no we are in no way sensitive about the fact that our school was founded in 1809, many, many years before Miami FL even existed as a gleam in some developer's eye.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cards won!!!  Woohoo for our sushi mate, Larry!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG - THE REDSKINS WON!!! 34-13.

Hell's about to get very cold...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pats won!!!!  Yeah! Now, hopefully I can still be cheering tomorrow night when Monday Night Football shows the Cardinals taking another game from SF!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> OMG - THE REDSKINS WON!!! 34-13.
> 
> Hell's about to get very cold...


I doubt that. . . .they beat the Raiders after all. . . . . . .


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

More partying on Bourbon street tonight! The Saints won! 13-0!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I doubt that. . . .they beat the Raiders after all. . . . . . .


Yeah, but they couldn't even beat the LIONS...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Eagles are now on top of the NFC East! A couple weeks ago I was just hoping they'd hold onto a wildcard spot.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I refuse to discuss 7 turnovers...unless they are apple cinnamon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Saints losing to the Cowboys 17-3 so far.... C'mon Saints!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Saints losing to the Cowboys 17-3 so far.... C'mon Saints!!!!!
> 
> Betsy


Can't get into football tonight, so instead I'm watching...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, Nogdog!

We checked on the game while we watched The Great Locomotive Chase about the true story of the theft of the locomotive "The General" by Union spies during the Civil War. Tomorrow we're going to watch Buster Keaton's take on the same story: The General.

The 'Skins don't play till Monday night, thank goodness. Owner Dan Snyder should be able to get the stadium shoveled out by then. 

Cowboys look like they're going to score again. Saints better get moving. Cowboys score...leading by 20.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't understand TV. Watching the Saints-Cowboys debacle (sorry Dona) and it's being advertised as "NFL Football Thursday Night Special Edition." I guess it's special 'cause it's Saturday.

<shaking head>

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Saints lose.  Cowboys played better. Phooey.  If the Saints had to lose, why couldn't they lose to the 'Skins?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We don't get the NFL network so I couldn't watch. . . too bad. . .there wasn't much else on last night.  

I remember when they used to have the Thursday night edition of Monday Night Football. . .that was before the league started taking over some of the programming.

So sorry the Saints lost.  Even sorrier the Cowboys won.

I gather the 'Skins stadium/field managment folks earlier in the week went or talked to folks in Buffalo, Pittsburgh, Denver, and other places where snow removal is a regular event to work out how to get it done.  Everything is clear and the snows stopped so clearing isn't really an issue. . . .it's where to put the stuff!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So sorry the Saints lost. Even sorrier the Cowboys won.


I agree Ann, but that's our little secret? Please don't tell my fanatic CB fans! I did go to bed fairly early but fully expected the saints to come back - BAH

Go SKINS!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Skins have until Monday night to figure out what to do with all the snow on the field, in the seats, and in the parking lot.  Word is they consulted with cities like Buffalo, Denver, and Pittsburgh for suggestions.   Baltimore and Philly have moved their games back to 4:15 so they'd have time to clear snow.  There was some question about the Bears making it to Balto in time. . . .the apparently planned to fly in on Saturday and didn't take note of the weather reports.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cards doing well against Detroit, but they'd better after last Monday night.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow! That was an insane end to the Steelers game. I don't think I have a voice left and my blood pressure is through the roof!


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea insane indeed!! I am so happy they finally broke the losing streak! To bad they waited so long to do it though!! Still standing behind my Steelers though!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Eagles lock up a playoff spot. Just another typical NFL season for them. Ho-hum.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Woohoo - Cardinals are in!!  It's the first time the Cardinals have won consecutive division titles since 1974-75!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Federal Government is closed today.  As are most local governments and school districts.

But the 'Skins will play tonight. . . . .one must have priorities!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Federal Government is closed today. As are most local governments and school districts.
> 
> But the 'Skins will play tonight. . . . .one must have priorities!


Go, 'Skins, beat those Giants!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Go, 'Skins, beat those Giants!


YES YES YES!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go Skins! 









And San Diego won!!! Great game.

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Federal Government is closed today. As are most local governments and school districts.


Maybe most local governments are, but not all. I can say with authority that Loudoun County government is not closed.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

In Mexico - all government offices are closed this week and next week!  Nothing to do with snow either


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When we lived in England we learned that the entire country pretty much shut down for the two weeks surrounding Christmas and New Years. . .. . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

But that's the only civilized thing to do...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So far the 'Skins are not beating the Giants....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah. . . .it's not a pretty picture so far. . . . .

but it is pretty amazing that there's no snow to be seen. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess it's still there in some of the roads entering the parking areas; they were announcing that people with certain parking passes would have to come in different gates.  Our friends with tickets decided not to go.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Is there a mercy rule in Monday Night Football?

It's sad when the highlight is the ref gets his shoe tied by the 'skins


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ah... it's good to have the Skins back to normal.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Ah... it's good to have the Skins back to normal.


I guess that's why they just brought in a new general manager.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I guess that's why they just brought in a new general manager.


I think the players were hung over from their celebrations. Vinny was not well liked by the players..

Betsy


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

Just now found this thread   I love that our Chargers are doing so well.  We live in Los Angeles Raider Nation and have to celebrate just at our house, but it sure is fun!  And I love how all the commentators are talking about the Chargers NOW... people always hop on when they do well and they usually do well quietly, people taken by their winning by surprise.

And I agree about last night's game Redskins/Giants... shouldn't there be a mercy rule?  That beating was sad.  The fight sure was interesting though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a fight?  I had abandoned all hope by then....

As we consider San Diego our 2nd home, we are Charger fans, too, even though we live in the DC area.  Plus Norv used to coach the 'Skins.  Go Chargers!

Betsy


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There was a fight? I had abandoned all hope by then....
> 
> As we consider San Diego our 2nd home, we are Charger fans, too, even though we live in the DC area. Plus Norv used to coach the 'Skins. Go Chargers!
> 
> Betsy


Yah, I rarely see fights and I'm into the more violent sports  so it was cool (I cringe at UFC but love Hockey fights, go figure). What was interesting about the fight is that punches were thrown by both sides but only the Skins got the penalty. They were OBVIOUS punches too, I thought the commentators had it right that players were going to get ejected, but nothing like that.

Don't think this would happen in DC, so far away from San Diego, but I almost love being in Raider Nation because we get all our Charger gear on clearance  My husband and I both grew up in SD and moved to Palmdale in 2001 and visit SD at least three times a year so our little kids are familiar with the town too. Anyway, last year we picked up a youth jersey and infant charger cheerleader outfit (for halloween this year) for 70% off at Target. It was sweet cuz the only thing left on the clearance rack was Charger stuff.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My brother lives in SD, as well as a nephew and family, and I went to SDSU for a semester so "we" are Charger fans (DH knows what's good for him  )  If it was affordable we would move there in a heartbeat, but it is so much more affordable here, we just dream, same weather almost.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Fingers crossed for the Steelers today!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go, Steelers!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steelers win!  I get a two-fer because not only do the Steelers win but the Ravens lose.  

What a wild ride that was!

Betsy


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Great Steelers Game! Steelers Win Ravens Lose, What more can a girl ask for on a Sunday lol!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay Steelers!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah for your Steelers!  Now, cheering is in order to push the birdies past the sheep!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Yay, Bucs! Yay, Panthers! Now got to wait to see if I can say Yay, Cowboys tonite...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cards up, 17-0, half-time!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Yay, Bucs! Yay, Panthers! Now got to wait to see if I can say Yay, Cowboys tonite...


Go 'Skins!!!!! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1, I'm assuming you saw the news about Schumie coming back to F1....

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> F1, I'm assuming you saw the news about Schumie coming back to F1....
> Betsy


Yes...and I still have a bit of throw up still in my mouth.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.   You can figure out for yourselves what that's about.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Yes...and I still have a bit of throw up still in my mouth.


Really? I think it's going to be a great season! But then we're Ferrari fans...

Betsy


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Watching the Cowboys/Redskins game, announcers mentioned Tony Romo's favorite Christmas gift---a Kindle!!!  Romo is a "voracious reader".  Go Kindle!  Go Cowboys!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Really? I think it's going to be a great season! But then we're Ferrari fans...
> Betsy


He's not driving with Ferrari. He's going to drive alongside Nico Rosberg for Mercedes (the Brawn team). Alonso & Massa will be driving for Ferrari. I think Schumi will add to the sport, but will wait to see how sportsmanlike he is.

BTW, Pats & Cards both win - woohoo!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I know that, but once a Ferrari driver always a Ferrari driver.  I'm sure he'll be just as sportsman like as Renault and McLaren.  

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I know that, but once a Ferrari driver always a Ferrari driver. I'm sure he'll be just as sportsman like as Renault and McLaren.
> Betsy


Not sure Ross Brawn would agree. Still wondering if USF1 will make the grid??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hoping!!!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm hoping!!!
> Betsy


Would be nice, but I'm not a huge Peter Windsor fan. I'd love, love, love to see Villeneuve back racing and USF1 would be uber smart to hire him, if for nothing else the huge amount of publicity they would get, especially with the reinstatement of the Canadian GP!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's only Saturday. . .but it IS Wild Card Weekend.

Bengals lost. 

Eagles are not looking so good. . . . .I just really REALLY don't want Dallas to win.

(And how come Suisham is kicking so well for them when he couldn't even _find_ the goal posts when he was with the 'Skins?)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, it's only Saturday. . .but it IS Wild Card Weekend.
> 
> Bengals lost.
> 
> ...


Yep, unfortunately the Eagles are demonstrating what I pretty much knew already: they're a somewhat above average team. Worse, they're up against a team which everyone has claimed for the last couple years has more talent, and now they're finally showing it. 

All of which is why I'm now watching the Graham Norton show on BBC-America.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> All of which is why I'm now watching the Graham Norton show on BBC-America.


LOVED Graham for several years now (discovered him while living in the UK) and just recently turned my Mom on to him as well. Of course we cannot convince her that he is gay. Haha!

BTW, have you heard that Jonathan Ross quit the BBC - radio & TV?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Of course we cannot convince her that he is gay.


Not sure why it matters. . . . . . 

Today Baltimore plays New England. . . . .go Ravens

Green Bay plays Arizona. . . . .hmm. . . .not sure who to root for there. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Still grumpy because the Eagles sucked so badly...(Can I say that here?) They need more "tacky grip." Reminds me when Lombardi coached the 'Skins, he thought running back Larry Brown had fumbled once too often and made him carry the football EVERYWHERE he went, restaurants, bathroom, etc. Dallas outplayed Philly in every way that matters....and a lot of ways that don't.

Enjoyed the Bengals-Jets as I like both teams equally and it was fun to watch.

I'll probably root for Green Bay over the Cards...long time Green Bay fan (great football book here










I root for whoever plays Baltimore.... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Someday you're going to have to get over your resentment of the Colts owner apparating them out of town and putting them in Indianapolis.  I can assure you, the people in Cleveland felt the same way about how the Browns became the Ravens. . . . .and, in many ways, "Ravens" is a better name for a team from Baltimore than "Colts". Still. . .I know the whole Johnny Unitas heritage thing runs deep. . . . .

I don't like Bill Belecheck (not sure of spelling but the checker suggests "Bellyache") at all so, while I am perfectly happy for individual Patriot players to do well, I really want him to look bad. So have to root against the Patriots.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I refuse to discuss 7 turnovers...unless they are apple cinnamon!


I have not been keeping up with football this year. (Don't boo me. I've been busy with other things.)
So I'm catching up this morning, and this statement cracked me up. 
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As a die hard Steelers fan, it goes against everything I believe in to root for Baltimore, however I think I equally detest the Patriots. I want them both to lose. 

As for Green Bay/Arizona I'm rooting for Arizona. I like Kurt Warner and would like to see him make it to the Super Bowl again.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> I'll probably root for Green Bay over the Cards...long time Green Bay fan (great football book here
> ...


I'm somewhat conflicted, as part of me wants the Packers to do well, and ideally whip Favre and the Vikings in the NFC championship game; but the part of me that grew up as a Bears fan finds it as hard for me to cheer for the Packers as for a Red Sox fan to cheer for the Yankees.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I have not been keeping up with football this year. (Don't boo me. I've been busy with other things.)
> So I'm catching up this morning, and this statement cracked me up.
> deb


Not a die-hard, myself. Today's game was mucho better!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Someday you're going to have to get over your resentment of the Colts owner apparating them out of town and putting them in Indianapolis.


Nah, I don't.  And, BTW, it's the Colts I don't like because of that. It's not Baltimore's fault that the Colts left. I don't like the Ravens in general. I used to root for them when they first started but became disenchanted with the team.

Betsy


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> As a die hard Steelers fan, it goes against everything I believe in to root for Baltimore, however I think I equally detest the Patriots. I want them both to lose.


Wow, you Steelers fans are MEAN! LOL

But, hey, we Ravens fans have the playoffs to look forward to so we can laugh about it! (And I do mean this in good humor, not nasty.)

***

As for getting over the Colts' move to Indy, one thing people who are not from Baltimore don't realize is this: we wouldn't be so bitter if they had not taken the history and the name. The name "Colts" and the history are an integral part of the Baltimore sports history -- and it sure hurt my dad when that history was taken from his hometown.

Johnny U will always belong to Baltimore.

As for the Browns becoming the Ravens... we left the name and history in Cleveland. And that is where they belonged. It was the right thing to do.

Now, having said that, I sure like Peyton Manning -- talented, smart and decent. I wish him the best -- except for next week!  I suspect, though, that the mighty Colts will clobber my Ravens... but my Ravens came through for us today, and I'm mighty happy with what they achieved today.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

We kinda felt the same way here in Arizona for a long time, with the Cardinals.  We were so thrilled to have an NFL team after we had waited for for so long, but then got the St. Louis Cardinals.  When they sucked right off the bat so many of us, me included, said we wished we had been granted an expansion team of our own.  Then we finally got a decent team and the spectacular Larry Fitzgerald (a regular sushi buddy of ours) and it's been a whole new team & world of NFL in Phoenix/Arizona.  Of course, Warner, Hightower, etc. are also pretty darn decent as well.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I really like the Cards... love Kurt Warner.  Was happy to see them win this evening.

Congrats and enjoy your team's victory!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I know people like to hate the Colts because they left Baltimore in the middle of the night, but you have to realize that none of the current players/coaches were involved in that. In fact, Irsay (I believe) is the only one that has a connection and he wasn't in any position to make decisions then. It's like hating a child for something their parent did.  Just my opinion...

Those Packers sure did make it a game last night! I will hand it to the Cardinals/Packers....they were the only ones that actually put on a good game this weekend. The rest of them were pretty much blowouts. The Patriots look like they had their minds elsewhere and played awful. Although all the teams in the playoffs are good teams, seems each game had a team where things went really well for one team and where things just fell apart for the other team. Some teams just couldn't get rolling. 

Looking forward to next weekends games!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

KindleGirl -- good post.  I agree -- don't hate the Colts and really, really like Manning.  They are a good, solid, tough team.

But as a Ravens fan, while I like Manning, I sure would like to see the Ravens beat 'em!  LOL  A lot of us who aren't of my dad's generation feel the Ravens are Baltimore's team -- we are making a new history.  But for the older generation, it is still hard for them to let go, I guess.

I love playoffs time -- a lot of fun, and a lot of good football.  Always a good time of the year.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. For the generation that went thru that time of them leaving Baltimore it probably is tough to forget. 

I don't think there is any other QB like Manning! There are a lot of good QB's out there, but I've never seen any prepare for the games like he does. He studies so much and even during the games he is studying the pictures, etc. He certainly takes his job seriously. Having said that, hopefully he can outsmart the Ravens next week! LOL! Ravens looked tough on Sunday so I'm sure it will be a good game....

Like you said playoffs are always good!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Those Packers sure did make it a game last night! I will hand it to the Cardinals/Packers....they were the only ones that actually put on a good game this weekend.
> Looking forward to next weekends games!


So you'll be cheering for the Cards


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Playoff weekend.

Rooting for:  New Orleans over Arizona
      (oops. . . .that's not looking to good after the first 20 seconds!)
                  Baltimore over the Colts
                  no preference in San Diego vs Jets
                  Minnesota over Dallas


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The Skins might be gone, but the Caps are doing very well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . .the Caps are the redeeming sports team of the DC area. . . . . .I should probably learn to follow hockey closer. . . . . .


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . .the Caps are the redeeming sports team of the DC area. . . . . .I should probably learn to follow hockey closer. . . . . .


Yes you should! A good time is guaranteed by all.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Playoff weekend.
> 
> Rooting for: New Orleans over Arizona
> (oops. . . .that's not looking to good after the first 20 seconds!)


Things are looking better at the moment! Geaux Saints!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .they certainly didn't let the first play bother them. . .NO's been on fire ever since.

I will admit that I wouldn't be too broken up if the Cardinals win. . . .it would be kind of cool to have the Super Bowl quarterbacks aged almost 39 and just past 40 (assuming a Vikings win and they both go on to conference championship wins). . .'specially since the halftime show is to feature an the aging _Who_.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .they certainly didn't let the first play bother them. . .NO's been on fire ever since.
> 
> I will admit that I wouldn't be too broken up if the Cardinals win. . . .it would be kind of cool to have the Super Bowl quarterbacks aged almost 39 and just past 40 (assuming a Vikings win and they both go on to conference championship wins). . .'specially since the halftime show is to feature an the aging _Who_.


Heh...The Who make those QB's look downright young. Daltrey, Townshend, and Entwistle are all around 65-66 now.

As far as the playoffs go, at this point I really don't care much. But then again, I have to admit that football in general has become pretty boring to me for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Heh...The Who make those QB's look downright young. Daltrey, Townshend, and Entwistle are all around 65-66 now.


And Ringo Starr will be 70 this year!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ringo was on Jon Stewart this past week. . . . he really doesn't look any different. . . .and he still can't sing.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ringo was on Jon Stewart this past week. . . . he really doesn't look any different. . . .and he still can't sing.


And he still dresses as if he's part of Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band. He definitely looks good for his age and seems to be in good shape still. But then drummers tend to be hyper-active and always burning calories.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go Saints! They kicked some Cardinal


Spoiler



butt


, didn't they?

Hmmm. Dilemma for the next game. Don't particularly like the Ravens on their own merits, don't like the Colts for aforementioned reasons. Apparently I'm part of the older generation.  At least the Ravens are a local team, guess I'll hold my nose and root for them. Kind of. 

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Go Colts!!  Good game....and they sure didn't look 'rusty' to me (like the media kept predicting).

Looking forward to the games this afternoon...hopefully they'll be good ones!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go Vikings!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok ok ok - Go 'Boys!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it just me, or have there been a lot of fumbles and interceptions in the playoffs?  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

First blood, Vikes!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . .that old man still has a pretty good arm. . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Old man still scrambles pretty good too. . . .14 - 3 Vikings. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do like old guys.  

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

fumble fumble fumble!

yuck yuck yuck !

glad I am on KB instead of concentrating on the game - but going to start reading soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Dona!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

IF - the Boys made the Super Bowl it would be a rout, no matter who they played.  I always want the best teams there, regardless of who they are, and Romo is a joke!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is it just me, or have there been a lot of fumbles and interceptions in the playoffs?
> 
> Betsy


There sure were in the Colts-Ravens game yesterday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The


Spoiler



bitch


 in me is happy to see Suisham finally showing his true colors and missing field goals. . .  It was annoying when he started missing for the 'Skins, they sent him to Dallas, and then he started making them again. . . .


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

4Katie said:


> There sure were in the Colts-Ravens game yesterday.


My husband was at that game last night!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats Vikings, they played like a good team - the team they were playing didn't belong in the playoffs  

Now for CHARGERS  Woo Hoo - they are the ones I want to win for sure!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Congrats Vikings, they played like a good team - the team they were playing didn't belong in the playoffs
> 
> Now for CHARGERS Woo Hoo - they are the ones I want to win for sure!


Anju, Anju, Anju hoo hoo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Congrats Vikings, they played like a good team - the team they were playing didn't belong in the playoffs
> 
> Now for CHARGERS Woo Hoo - they are the ones I want to win for sure!


Chargers Chargers Chargers Chargers!!!

We want to be happy San Diegans when we get out there in two weeks!

Betsy


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Skol Vikings!

Betsy are you in Minnesota?  I am!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I live in Virginia, however...

My mom was a proud Minnesotan all her life (even though most of it was spent in Maryland).  She was born in Hibbing, and could name you every famous person, event or thing that ever came out of or happened in Minnesota.  I am contractually obligated to work Hibbing into as many conversations as possible, which has led to the KindleBoards axiom that "if Hugh Jackman isn't the answer to the question, Hibbing is."  And so you've helped me get it into yet another conversation!  

AND I love Brett Favre.  In an obsessed fan kind of way.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

akagirl--

I hit "SEND" too soon!  I meant to ask where in Minn you're located?

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats to all this weekend's winners!  The Cardinals' game was darn hard to watch, especially Warner's hard hit.  Well, at least the Coyotes won!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1, sorry I had to be happy the Cards lost.  Thought of you but couldn't help myself.  

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> F1, sorry I had to be happy the Cards lost. Thought of you but couldn't help myself.
> Betsy


Not a problem at all as I'm not a die-hard football fan anyway - just a friend of Larry Fitzgerald and so I always hope he does well. F1 is my first love and will probably always be.........I doubt, though we will see too much Grand Prix talk here on the forum when the season starts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, we can chat about it, you and I.  It IS a Sunday sport, after all!  Go Ferrari!


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Not a problem at all as I'm not a die-hard football fan anyway - just a friend of Larry Fitzgerald and so I always hope he does well.


Well, he IS from Minnesota, so he can't be all bad even if he is a Cardinal.  Not from Hibbing, though, Minneapolis

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, we can chat about it, you and I. It IS a Sunday sport, after all! Go Ferrari!
> 
> Betsyjavascript:void(0);


Will you be Ferrari Massa or Ferrari Alonso? You know Schumacher is racing alongside Nico Rosberg for Mercedes, right?

BTW, I follow drivers as opposed to teams so I cheer for Alonso, but not necessarily Ferrari.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, he IS from Minnesota, so he can't be all bad even if he is a Cardinal.  Not from Hibbing, though, Minneapolis
> Betsy


Lives right around the corner from us now...when he's not traveling the world.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, he IS from Minnesota, so he can't be all bad even if he is a Cardinal.  Not from Hibbing, though, Minneapolis
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, they mentioned during the Cardinals game last night that he was a ball boy for the Vikings as a kid.

F1 - do you follow him on Twitter? He's one of my favorite twitter people, because he's always positive and has something good to say.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> F1 - do you follow him on Twitter? He's one of my favorite twitter people, because he's always positive and has something good to say.


Nope, I must admit I have been pretty lax lately with my twittering stuff. I'll have to check him out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Will you be Ferrari Massa or Ferrari Alonso? You know Schumacher is racing alongside Nico Rosberg for Mercedes, right?
> 
> BTW, I follow drivers as opposed to teams so I cheer for Alonso, but not necessarily Ferrari.


I do both teams and drivers. Love Ferrari first and foremost, not an Alonso fan (sorry) but once a Ferrari driver always a Ferrari driver. Would love to see Massa be no. 1 driver on the team. I'm also a fan of Hamilton and yes, Schumacher. It's going to be a complicated year. But it makes it fun, I can be happy with a lot of different race results. We rooted for Hamilton for a couple years 'cause we wanted him to be World Champion, now it's Massa's turn.  I'd absolutely love to see Vettel in the hunt this year, he's great fun to watch. Was happy Button was world champion last year, always thought well of him.

Betsy


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Betsy,  I'm in the cities.  My hubby runs a restaurant down the road from the Viking offices.  Many players and former team members eat there.  I guess Tony Dungy was in earlier today.  
Hibbing is very far from where I'm at.  Fortunately for you, there are a few famous people from there.  
Jody


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Go Jets! Go Jets!! Go Jets!!!

17-7 with less than 5 minutes to go!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

akagriff said:


> Betsy, I'm in the cities.  My hubby runs a restaurant down the road from the Viking offices. Many players and former team members eat there. I guess Tony Dungy was in earlier today.
> Hibbing is very far from where I'm at. Fortunately for you, there are a few famous people from there.
> Jody


Bob Dylan, Roger Maris (baseball), Geno Palucci (Geno's), Kevin Mahalik (basketball), former Governor Perpich, Vincent Bugliosi, Greyhound Bus "Bus Andy"....and of course my mom. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, Betsy. . . . . . .it occurs to me that you've been pretty lax in your Hibbing mentions of late. . . . . .

And "the opera ain't over 'til the fat lady sings."  Charger's just scored so it's 17 -14.  Over 2 minutes left so with a good defensive stand they have a good chance of getting the ball back and at least tying it. . . .really this has been the best game of the weekend when one is looking for good competition. . . . .the other 3 were more or less blowouts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I've been remiss.  I'm surprised Mom hasn't started haunting my dreams.

Holding my breath for San Diego.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah. . . . .I think the on side kick was a mistake. . .they should've kicked it way down and tried to pin 'em.  Jets just got the 1st down so it's over. . . .oh well. . .at least they made a game of it.

So next week it looks like New Orleans vs Minnesota. . . . .that one puts the heart crosswise in me.

And Indianapolis vs New York. . . . .I expect the Colts to win that one. . . . .


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ecstatic for the Jets, sad for my neighbors to the south in San Diego... don't you just *hate* it when the difference in the game can be blamed on the kicker?! Wow... Kaeding was terrible today.

I don't know what I'd do with myself if the Jets & Saints were to make it to the Superbowl...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do both teams and drivers. Love Ferrari first and foremost, not an Alonso fan (sorry) but once a Ferrari driver always a Ferrari driver. Would love to see Massa be no. 1 driver on the team. I'm also a fan of Hamilton and yes, Schumacher. It's going to be a complicated year. But it makes it fun, I can be happy with a lot of different race results. We rooted for Hamilton for a couple years 'cause we wanted him to be World Champion, now it's Massa's turn.  I'd absolutely love to see Vettel in the hunt this year, he's great fun to watch. Was happy Button was world champion last year, always thought well of him.
> Betsy


Loved Jacques Villeneuve and followed him to F1. Loved Mika Hakkinen, Fernando Alonso & Nico Rosberg. Don't dislike any others too much except not a huge fan of Massa or Schumi (can you blame me after Jerez '97??). It will be a very interesting year - one with many transitions!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Ecstatic for the Jets, sad for my neighbors to the south in San Diego... don't you just *hate* it when the difference in the game can be blamed on the kicker?! Wow... Kaeding was terrible today.
> 
> I don't know what I'd do with myself if the Jets & Saints were to make it to the Superbowl...


I always feel bad for the kicker.  In the Charger's case yesterday, the kicker missed twice, that's pretty bad. In other games where teams lose by less than a field goal, and the kicker has missed, I always feel like there were a whole lot of other players who didn't perform for it to come down to one field goal making the difference but the kicker gets all the blame....

Anyway, the Jets outperformed my poor Chargers yesterday....there will be no joy in SD when we get there....

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Think I am going to root for the one I don't want to win!  Seems as if during all the playoffs, in my humble opinion, the wrong teams won!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the Fox pregame show. . .there are 5 guys who pick outcomes. . . .friendly competition and all that.  Michael Strahan is abysmal at picking the winning team.  He said yesterday that he had tons of tweets/e-mails from people begging him NOT to pick their team. . .'cause the teams he picks always seem to lose. . . . .


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Now that the Cowboys are out I've got to decide who I want to root for. Hmmm....who shall it be....


My DH is from New Orleans so it is not hard for us...


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So next week it looks like New Orleans vs Minnesota. . . . .that one puts the heart crosswise in me.


We really do need dem Saints to win! The team, city & state could really use a chance to play in the Superbowl! The Saints have never been to the Superbowl, if they do make it, things will really get crazy around here!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Crazy Basketball scheduling today.  BTW, I noticed my team of choice was already done playing.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just had to bring you Redskins fans this quote from the book I just finished (I, Sniper by Stephen Hunter)... the setting is a sleazy lobbyist in a nice D.C. restaurant having dinner with his 20-something mistress:

"Jessie, when I look at you, I wonder why you haven't given your heart away to some twenty-five-year-old linebacker."

"Possibly it's because all the linebackers in this town are Redskins, that is, losers."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh....it wasn't always so....








(not that he's a linebacker)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was always more of a Sonny fan. . . . . . .

(also not a linebacker)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And who wouldn't be a Sonny fan:









Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, here's a linebacker, Chris Hanburger http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Hanburger









He played in the era when pro players had to run car dealerships during and after their playing days were over as they didn't make much money. I still remember Chris Hanburger Ford in College Park, MD.

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The Caps have now won 12 in a row!!! They're 1st in the NHL. ROCK THE RED!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah...  ..geez. . . . .you had to go and say it. . . . . . .hope you haven't jinxed 'em!  

But, yeah, it is nice to have a sports team to be proud of!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

13, baby!!! Going for 14 tomorrow against the evil Penguins (weather permitting).

*Rock the Red!!!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's an article in the Post today about how long time fans of the Caps are somewhat disgruntled at the johnny-come-latelys. . . . . . .


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

GO Saints!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am sentimentally rooting for the Saints. . . .they're due. . . .mostly I hope it's a good game. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not attached to either team, I'm just looking forward to a good game.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone else notice the Kindle in the golf tournament ads yesterday for Northern Trust?  DH pointed it out to me, he was sooo excited LOL LOL  Good ad - "what are you doing?" "reading a book"


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Woohoo!!!!! After being behind 4-1, the Caps beat Pittsburgh 5-4 in OT to win 14 in a row!!!

*Rock the Red!!!*


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

*SAINTS WIN! SAINTS WIN!! SAINTS WIN!!!*

...the coin toss.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

anybody want to hang in chat to talk about the game?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> anybody want to hang in chat to talk about the game?


I wish I could (no Internet) have fun.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Can I chat about Ace of Cakes?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Today's important game has already been won BY THE CAPITALS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mostly I was thinking about the commercials. . . .the only really good one I've seen so far is the one for Doritos where the guy is teasing the dog who has an 'anti-bark' collar on. . . . .the dog goes away, takes off the collar, sneaks up behind the guy, puts it on him, and starts barking. . . . . .

There have been at least 3 different companies using a variation of "men are all


Spoiler



pussy-whipped


 so use our product to prove you're really a man." Does that really work?

The beer commercials are usually pretty good but so far I've only seen bud light and they've only been o.k.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Best Superbowl halftime show EVER.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the e-trade baby.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . . it looks like the Saints came Marchin' In. . . . . They'll be partying for the next 10 days. . . .Mardi Gras starts early this year! 

I did like the half time show. . . . .nice for CBS that they got the themes for all CSI's in.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Great Game!  Few  penalties, good clean playing - either team deserved to win, but personally delighted the Aint's Won!

The one Bud commercial was the best, with the clydsdales and the long horn.  Also the dorito one Ann mentioned above, the dog with the bark collar.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well we are freaking out and thrilled in this house. That interception was heard by the whole neighborhood I'm sure LOL. I think this is the first year we actually watched the whole post game show LOL. 

The beer commercials were stupid. Intel had me laughing though. Wasn't thrilled with 1/2 time. I'm sorry but it's 2010, I don't need to see the 70 year old Who ( which I have seen in concert before) doing the 1/2 time show with hits from 40 years ago. Although at least it wasn't hip hop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GOOOO SAINTS!  AND the Colts lost, which always makes me happy!    I got a two-fer!  What a good game.  And I had great chips and guacamole for my Super Bowl party of two.  Now I gotta watch the mornng shows....

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I wasn't cheering for one team over the other, I am happy for the Saint's fans and sorry it was a Peyton interception that put the final nail in the coffin for the Colts.  It was a great game!  Loved Queen Latifah at the start, thought Carrie Underwood was fabulous and The Who can still sing!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I've always thought Peyton was a stand-up guy, but he looked as immature as LeBron when he just walked off the field at the end of the game instead of shaking hands with the Saints.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, it wasn't a good move on his part...but I'm glad I don't have cameras on me when I kick the wall after losing games to my grandkis.    I think part of it probably was he blamed himself; it wasn't one of his better games.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Can I chat about Ace of Cakes?


Did you see Duff vs Michael Symons on Iron Chef America this week? It was hilarious.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Did you see Duff vs Michael Symons on Iron Chef America this week? It was hilarious.


One of my favorite ICA's ever!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

911jason said:


> I've always thought Peyton was a stand-up guy, but he looked as immature as LeBron when he just walked off the field at the end of the game instead of shaking hands with the Saints.


He explained that in the press conference. He said that he knew it was the "winner's field" and they were trying to put the stage up for the trophy presentation, etc. and that they should clear the field. He said he would call Drew and talk to him later when things died down for them. He said he knew as winners that it is very busy and they had other things to do.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> He explained that in the press conference. He said that he knew it was the "winner's field" and they were trying to put the stage up for the trophy presentation, etc. and that they should clear the field. He said he would call Drew and talk to him later when things died down for them. He said he knew as winners that it is very busy and they had other things to do.


It would have done wonders for his image to shake a few hands and hug it out. His explanation seemed like a bit of a cop-out, IMO.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Agreed... 30 seconds wouldn't have delayed anything.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

He's a classy guy so I'm not going to worry about it. He was complimenting them in the press conference, so if he were meaning to be really crappy about it he wouldn't have done that. I doubt him not shaking their hands really hurt their feelings.



F1Wild said:


> It would have done wonders for his image to shake a few hands and hug it out. His explanation seemed like a bit of a cop-out, IMO.


I don't think he has a bad image...does he really need to do a lot to improve it?? There are definitely players out there who need to do a lot of work to improve their image, but I don't think he is one of them.


----------

